# SAA7130 TV Card-Video Capture problems



## alfmalph69 (Oct 10, 2004)

I have this SAA7130 TV Card-Video Capture which uses the Intervideo WinDVR version 2 software and this product has been nothing but a nightmare. I thought this would be an easy install and then I could have fun recording my old VCR tapes onto disk......wrong. Is there anyone out there that knows how to set these things up or troubleshoot problems? I can't seem to find anything out there on how to set these cards up properly. I did bring my computer into a computer store and when we got done everything seemed fine, until I got it home. When I tried to do things it kept crashing my computer. I thought it might be a driver problem so I went searching and found an updated driver. Since I installed that driver things went down hill. I can't get audio, I can't get my coax to work, nothing works right. I don't remember how many times I have uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers, the software and swapping the capture card to different slots. Can someone point me in the right direction? I have enough in my computer to handle this card and software but I'm missing something here. It shouldn't have to be this difficult to install hardware and the software. I have spent all weekend on this and have lost a lot of presious time to enjoy what I wanted to do in the first place. I'd appreciate any help that I can get at this point. If any one needs more info please let me know. Thanks


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Do you think you can post a screenshot of your device manager showing everything underneath "Sound, Video and Game Controllers"? It would be very helpful.

I'll try to help, but please be patient. I'm at work, and swamped! I'll check back to this post from time to time to reply.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

alfmalph69 said:


> Since I installed that driver things went down hill. I can't get audio,


1. Is it still crashing?

2. Do you have video at all or is it just the coax?

3. As far as the sound goes....Have you connected the line out from the capture card to your soundcard. Most capture cards don't process the sound, they just pass it on to the soundcard. therefore you need to connect it to the soundcard. Make sure you enable whatever input you use on the soundcard in the soundcars configuration.


----------



## atowrks (Oct 14, 2007)

The driver that comes with the card is a joke.I tried for hours to get the thing to work with the included disk to no avail. I went to a popular driver site and downloaded a driver as a zip file called "Much TV" that, all tho lacking worked way better. Be advised that even with this driver getting the card to work was a certain journey. Good Luck

P.S. Once I got it it works great.


----------

